# Tragedia aerea, sparito Airbus Air France



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

PARIGI (FRANCIA) - Una «catastrofe» aerea sull'Oceano. Un Airbus 330-200 della compagnia di bandiera francese Air France decollato alle 19 di domenica (ora italiana) dall'aeroporto brasiliano di Rio de Janeiro e diretto a quello di Parigi «Charles-de-Gaulle» è scomparso dagli schermi radar alle 3.30, ora italiana, mentre era in volo sull'Oceano Atlantico. L'aereo, con 228 persone a bordo (tra le quali 10 italiani) doveva arrivare alle 11.10 nella capitale francese. Secondo il presidente francese, Nicolas Sarkozy, al momento non si hanno elementi precisi per ricostruire ciò che è accaduto. «Le probabilità di trovare superstiti - ha aggiunto - sono minime». Il direttore generale della compagnia francese, Pierre-Henry Courgeon, ha riferito che la zona della tragedia è stata localizzata, con approssimazione di «qualche decina» di miglia nautiche. La «catastrofe - ha detto Gourgeon - si è prodotta a metà strada fra le coste brasiliane e quelle africane e la zona interessata è circoscritta con approssimazione di qualche decina di miglia nautiche». L'aereo, ha confermato Gourgeon, «è equipaggiato con scatole nere Argos che possono emettere segnali per diversi giorni e consentire il reperimento». La base delle ricerche avviate dalle autorità brasiliane è stata fissata nell'isola di Fernando di Noronha, ma, secondo informazioni riportate dal giornale O'Globo, si teme che l'aereo possa essere scomparso a 700 chilometri dalla costa, dove l'oceano raggiunge circa 4000 metri di profondità. 

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/09_gi...le_adefbee8-4e91-11de-be80-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Verena67 (2 Giugno 2009)

Vorrei capire una cosa...se vado a Cesenatico con l'amante mio marito mi becca via gps sul telefonino, e un AEREO DI LINEA PUO' SPARIRE!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Vorrei capire una cosa...se vado a Cesenatico con l'amante mio marito mi becca via gps sul telefonino, e un AEREO DI LINEA PUO' SPARIRE!?



se è esploso, come pare si sospetti, dell'apparecchiatura per vederlo sui radar non ne rimane un granché. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





per sicurezza meglio non portarsi il cellulare, a cesenatico


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Terribile!

Che poi se la scatola nera emette segnali come cazzo fanno a non sapere dove sia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Terribile!
> 
> Che poi se la scatola nera emette segnali come cazzo fanno a non sapere dove sia?



ma siamo sicuri che la scatola nera emetta segnali?

e se sì, anche dal fondo dell'oceano?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma siamo sicuri che la scatola nera emetta segnali?
> 
> e se sì, anche dal fondo dell'oceano?


E' scritto nell'articolo... l'airbus e' dotato di scatola nera Argos che emette segnali anche per giorni.

Dal fondo dell'oceano non credo ma l'aereo e' sparito lunedi' mattina alle 3.30 hanno tutte queste informazioni e non sanno dove sia? A me pare una balla... poi dai anche con google earth vedi casa mia possibile che non con satelliti vari non riescano a vedere un'esplosione per esempio? 

La tratta la conoscono l'aereo non gira a cazzo dove vuole.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Anzi vi dico che per me perdono quello che vogliono perdere... un po' come Osama


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' scritto nell'articolo... l'airbus e' dotato di scatola nera Argos che emette segnali anche per giorni.
> 
> Dal fondo dell'oceano non credo ma l'aereo e' sparito lunedi' mattina alle 3.30 hanno tutte queste informazioni e non sanno dove sia? A me pare una balla... poi dai anche con google earth vedi casa mia possibile che non con satelliti vari non riescano a vedere un'esplosione per esempio?
> 
> La tratta la conoscono l'aereo non gira a cazzo dove vuole.



anche tu hai ragione.

quanto alla scatola nera, non sapevo emettesse segnali, pensavo servisse solo da "backup".

un'altra cosa che mi fa strano sono questi punti arancioni che pensano fossero focolai d'incendio. e il pilota non si è accorto di nulla? non ha comunicato nulla alla torre di controllo? parlando da totale ignorante in materia, per scomparire così all'improvviso senza nessuna comunicazione, mi vien da pensare solo a una improvvisa esplosione.

cazzo sembra lost. peccato che questo non sia un telefilm...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma siamo sicuri che la scatola nera emetta segnali?
> 
> e se sì, anche dal fondo dell'oceano?



Hai ragione Angelo, la scatola nera non emette segnali, è un apparato di registrazione dati, progettata per resistere agli urti più violenti ed alle alte temperature. Così da preservare gli stessi dati in caso di recupero, per chiarire se ci sia stato un eventuale guasto tecnico che abbia provocato l'incidente.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

DIRIGENTI THYSSENKRUPP E MICHELIN - In totale, tra i passeggeri dell'Airbus figurano 126 uomini, 82 donne, 7 bambini e un neonato. Un portavoce dell'Air France a Rio De Janeiro ha reso note le nazionalità: 80 brasiliani, 73 francesi, 18 tedeschi, sei statunitensi, cinque cinesi, quattro ungheresi, due spagnoli, due britannici, due marocchini e due irlandesi. I rimanenti passeggeri appartengono, uno per paese, alle seguenti nazioni: Angola, Argentina, Belgio, Islanda, Norvegia, Polonia, Romania, Russia, Slovacchia, Svezia, Turchia, Filippine e Svizzera. Fra i passeggeri c'erano anche alcuni vertici della ThyssenKrupp e della Michelin. Secondo fonti del gruppo tedesco, infatti, era in viaggio verso Parigi il presidente della Companhia Siderurgica do Atlantico membro del board di ThyssenKrupp, Erich Heine. Il gruppo francese Michelin invece fa sapere che erano a bordo dell'Airbus il presidente della filiale del Sud America, Luiz Roberto Anastacio, il direttore esecutivo, Antonio Gueiros, e uno dei direttori del gruppo in Francia Christine Pieraerts.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Giugno 2009)

Santo cielo, è terribile questa notizia...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Hai ragione Angelo, la scatola nera non emette segnali, è un apparato di registrazione dati, progettata per resistere agli urti più violenti ed alle alte temperature. Così da preservare gli stessi dati in caso di recupero, per chiarire se ci sia stato un eventuale guasto tecnico che abbia provocato l'incidente.


In genere si, ma hanno specificato si trattasse di una scatola nera in grado di emettere segnali per diversi giorni in modo da permettere il reperimento.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *cazzo sembra lost.* peccato che questo non sia un telefilm...



giuro che l'ho pensato anch'io.

Per me le ipotesi principali sono:

a) abbattutto da mezzo militare (Ustica docet)

b) attentato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> DIRIGENTI THYSSENKRUPP E MICHELIN - In totale, tra i passeggeri dell'Airbus figurano 126 uomini, 82 donne, 7 bambini e un neonato. Un portavoce dell'Air France a Rio De Janeiro ha reso note le nazionalità: 80 brasiliani, 73 francesi, 18 tedeschi, sei statunitensi, cinque cinesi, quattro ungheresi, due spagnoli, due britannici, due marocchini e due irlandesi. I rimanenti passeggeri appartengono, uno per paese, alle seguenti nazioni: Angola, Argentina, Belgio, Islanda, Norvegia, Polonia, Romania, Russia, Slovacchia, Svezia, Turchia, Filippine e Svizzera. Fra i passeggeri c'erano anche alcuni vertici della ThyssenKrupp e della Michelin. Secondo fonti del gruppo tedesco, infatti, era in viaggio verso Parigi il presidente della Companhia Siderurgica do Atlantico membro del board di ThyssenKrupp, Erich Heine. Il gruppo francese Michelin invece fa sapere che erano a bordo dell'Airbus il presidente della filiale del Sud America, Luiz Roberto Anastacio, il direttore esecutivo, Antonio Gueiros, e uno dei direttori del gruppo in Francia Christine Pieraerts.


ora si inizia anche con i balletti dei numeri.
sul corriere c'è scritto che c'erano 10 italiani a bordo, qua non ne fanno cenno.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> giuro che l'ho pensato anch'io.
> 
> Per me le ipotesi principali sono:
> 
> ...


 e intanto farei notare che non abbiamo ancora accettato le credenziali del nuovo ambasciatore brasiliano in italia...ed è già passato qualche mese.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Giugno 2009)

Degli italiani si sanno già vita miracoli e purtroppo morte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Erano : un'imprenditrice bolognese, tre altoatesini, tre trentini in missione ONG, e una coppia che lascia in Italia una figlia diciannovenne


----------



## Verena67 (2 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e intanto farei notare che non abbiamo ancora accettato le credenziali del nuovo ambasciatore brasiliano in italia...ed è già passato qualche mese.



l'aereo pero' è francese....!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> giuro che l'ho pensato anch'io.
> 
> Per me le ipotesi principali sono:
> 
> ...


Lo volevo scrivere io ma poi mi sento la solita malfidata che vede manfrine ovunque

Come ho scritto fanno sparire solo quello che vogliono


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In genere si, ma hanno specificato si trattasse di una scatola nera in grado di emettere segnali per diversi giorni in modo da permettere il reperimento.


Mi devo aggiornare, questa non la sapevo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque se c'è stata esplosione, potrebbe essersi danneggiata, e i pezzi dell'aereo saranno sparsi per km nell'oceano....sarà molto dura recuperarla.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora si inizia anche con i balletti dei numeri.
> sul corriere c'è scritto che c'erano 10 italiani a bordo, qua non ne fanno cenno.


No lo scrivono nella prima parte dell'articolo dei 10 italiani


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mi devo aggiornare, questa non la sapevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A quanto pare ha dato segnale d'avaria e poi nulla.

Ma io dico segnale d'avaria mandi un allarme e vai controllare no?


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

E' il Comandante che vi parla...
Precipitare su uno specchio d'acqua è come precipitare su un terreno solido: l'aereo si disintegra. Parlo di precipitare, ovvero quando un aereo è ingovernabile e quindi si 'lancia' come un missile verso madre terra. L'ammaraggio è diversa cosa.
L'ELT è il segnale che per diverso tempo continua a funzionare per poter dare traccia dove un velivolo precipita: la scatola nera (solitamente sono due e non affatto di color nero come si possa pensare) registra le comunicazioni bordo-bordo (interfonico) bordo-terra (piloti-controllori di volo) ma registra anche tutti i parametri di volo e tutti i rumori presenti in cockpit (per esempio l'accensione di una lucetta, l'estensione del carrello, dei FLAP etc.
L'AIRBUS A330 è un bimotore: in caso di avaria di uno dei propulsori, l'aereo è abilitato per poter raggiungere il più vicino scalo per effettuare un atterraggio prioritario, d'emergenza. Che possano andare in avaria entrambi i motori la ritengo una cosa fattibile seppur con una probabilità minima, minimissima.
Marco


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'aereo pero' è francese....!


Azienda costruttrice francese; compagnia aerea francese


----------



## Verena67 (2 Giugno 2009)

Marco, in soldoni: tu da esperto cosa pensi sia accaduto?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A quanto pare ha dato segnale d'avaria e poi nulla.
> 
> Ma io dico segnale d'avaria mandi un allarme e vai controllare no?



Brutta storia, se hanno rilevato un'avaria e poi non hanno avuto il tempo di lanciare un sos....


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

Ieri hanno parlato di 3 italiani , del Trentino . Notizia che sarebbe stata confermata , a quanto hanno detto , da una associazione del posto .


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A quanto pare ha dato segnale d'avaria e poi nulla.
> 
> Ma io dico segnale d'avaria mandi un allarme e vai controllare no?


A bordo c'è un apparato chiamato transponder: su di esso s'inseriscondo 4 numeri (codici) che gli enti di controllo assegnano. Questi codici vengono visualizzati sul radar dei vari operatori delle varie sale radar e seguono la traccia dell'aereo durante la durata del volo, separandolo dagli altri traffici. Esistono dei codici ben precisi (che dovrebbero essere conosciuti solo da chi di dovere...piloti e controllori di volo) che indicano il caso, per esempio, di pirateria a bordo.
Altrimenti c'è la comunicazione radio ovvero il mayday


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Marco, in soldoni: tu da esperto cosa pensi sia accaduto?


Non escludo l'avaria di entrambi i motori anche se è difficilissimo che accada. Atto di pirateria...non escluderei anche questa ipotesi.


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Brutta storia, se hanno rilevato un'avaria e poi non hanno avuto il tempo di lanciare un sos....


Anche questa è una cosa strana: solitamente le avarie non comunicate sono quelle che ti succedono per esempio in fase di decollo ove non fai in tempo ad accorgerti dell'anomalia e vieni giù come un sasso.
Quando sei in quota (si parla di 35.000ft, 35.000 piedi...un piede corrisponde a 30,48cm.) onestamente di tempo ne hai.
Pensavo anche ad un malore dell'equipaggio causato da...le cause potrebbero essere tante, dal cibo avariato (solitamente però l'equipaggio mangia cibo diverso per evitare la cosa).


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Anche questa è una cosa strana: solitamente le avarie non comunicate sono quelle che ti succedono per esempio in fase di decollo ove non fai in tempo ad accorgerti dell'anomalia e vieni giù come un sasso.
> Quando sei in quota (si parla di 35.000ft, 35.000 piedi...un piede corrisponde a 30,48cm.) onestamente di tempo ne hai.
> Pensavo anche ad un malore dell'equipaggio causato da...le cause potrebbero essere tante, dal cibo avariato (solitamente però l'equipaggio mangia cibo diverso per evitare la cosa).



Ho pensato la stessa cosa !!!


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

Copmunque sia, la caduta libera da 35.000 piedi è una cosa orribile: troppi secondi d'agonia. Troppi. Per il bene di tutti loro che erano a bordo spero di vero cuore che siano morti di crepacuore all'istante, appena l'aereo ha iniziato a perdere quota...a meno che non sia esploso e quindi...'meglio' ancora.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Copmunque sia, la caduta libera da 35.000 piedi è una cosa orribile: troppi secondi d'agonia. Troppi. Per il bene di tutti loro che erano a bordo spero di vero cuore che siano morti di crepacuore all'istante, appena l'aereo ha iniziato a perdere quota...a meno che non sia esploso e quindi...'meglio' ancora.


Ti quoto.

Che cosa orrenda...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Copmunque sia, la caduta libera da 35.000 piedi è una cosa orribile: troppi secondi d'agonia. Troppi. Per il bene di tutti loro che erano a bordo spero di vero cuore che siano morti di crepacuore all'istante, appena l'aereo ha iniziato a perdere quota...a meno che non sia esploso e quindi...'meglio' ancora.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Che cosa orrenda...



Assolutamente d'accordo con voi.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Io non ho paura di prendere l'aereo... pero' vi confesso che viaggio sempre e solo con le lenti a contatto e mi tengo l'astuccio degli occhiali in mano.

Sono fortemente miope in caso di catastrofe mi terrorizza l'idea di non poter vedere


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

minchia ho appena preso un aereo e comincio ad essere veramente tranquillo a volare...solo la fase di decollo mi metteva leggermente ansia ma sinceramente ieri nemmeno quella....quindi smettiamola di parlarne che il mese prossimo devo prenderne altri due...


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non ho paura di prendere l'aereo... pero' vi confesso che viaggio sempre e solo con le lenti a contatto e mi tengo l'astuccio degli occhiali in mano.
> 
> Sono fortemente miope in caso di catastrofe mi terrorizza l'idea di non poter vedere


E' una questione psicologica la tua e se ti fa sentir più sicura è giusto che tu adotti ogni qualvolta voli queste 'prevenzioni'.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ieri hanno parlato di 3 italiani , del Trentino . Notizia che sarebbe stata confermata , a quanto hanno detto , da una associazione del posto .


Sperella purtroppo sono 9 italiani, leggi sopra!


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> minchia ho appena preso un aereo e comincio ad essere veramente tranquillo a volare...solo la fase di decollo mi metteva leggermente ansia ma sinceramente ieri nemmeno quella....quindi smettiamola di parlarne che il mese prossimo devo prenderne altri due...


Il decollo è la fase più pericolosa del volo ma il mezzo aereo è quello di trasporto più sicuro. Certo, fa brutto sapere che cade un solo aereo e ci sono centinaia di vittime quando, per arrivare allo stesso numero di decessi ce ne vogliono tanti d'incidenti stradali.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> E' una questione psicologica la tua e se ti fa sentir più sicura è giusto che tu adotti ogni qualvolta voli queste 'prevenzioni'.



Mi stai velatamente dicendo che in caso di catastrofe non mi servirebbe a un cazzo...

Lo so ma nel caso voglio poter vedere


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non ho paura di prendere l'aereo... pero' vi confesso che viaggio sempre e solo con le lenti a contatto e mi tengo l'astuccio degli occhiali in mano.
> 
> Sono fortemente miope in caso di catastrofe mi terrorizza l'idea di non poter vedere


io amo volare e mi faccio sempre delle gran letture in aereo....ma anche io sempre con le lentine per il tuo stesso motivo


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il decollo è la fase più pericolosa del volo ma il mezzo aereo è quello di trasporto più sicuro. Certo, fa brutto sapere che cade un solo aereo e ci sono centinaia di vittime quando, per arrivare allo stesso numero di decessi ce ne vogliono tanti d'incidenti stradali.


 ma infatti sono abbastanza tranquillo...credo ci siano più morti probabilisticamente parlando cadendo dalle scale...che si fa? case con liane?


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

Il mio istruttore di volo diceva sempre: 'Non ti preoccupare: se cadiamo, l'aereo non è nostro!'
Pace all'anima sua... ora è lassù.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Giugno 2009)

Mai preso l'aereo in vita mia. Sono terrorizzata solo all'idea. Mi terrorizza l'idea di non avere il contatto con il suolo: so che è una cretinata, ma mi fa stare più tranquilla, mi sento più padrona degli eventi.


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mai preso l'aereo in vita mia. Sono terrorizzata solo all'idea. Mi terrorizza l'idea di non avere il contatto con il suolo: so che è una cretinata, ma mi fa stare più tranquilla, mi sento più padrona degli eventi.


 quindi niente montagne russe?


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mai preso l'aereo in vita mia. Sono terrorizzata solo all'idea. Mi terrorizza l'idea di non avere il contatto con il suolo: so che è una cretinata, ma mi fa stare più tranquilla, mi sento più padrona degli eventi.


Ti capisco Giusyna: è sempre un fattore psicologico. Solitamente capita (anche se si è passeggeri su un auto) perchè non si ha la padronanza del mezzo


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi niente montagne russe?


Quand'ero piccola si, ora, all'età della ragione, no.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Il mio istruttore di volo diceva sempre: 'Non ti preoccupare: se cadiamo, l'aereo non è nostro!'
> Pace all'anima sua... ora è lassù.



mi spiace 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' sai ci sono tanti modi di andarsene....forse meglio liberi tra le stelle!


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mi spiace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per un aviatore la più bella morte è nel cielo


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quand'ero piccola si, ora, all'età della ragione, no.


 il che è peggio...


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

OT: ma nessuno che va a farsi una scampagnata oggi o è troppo canonico andarci e siete tutti dei trasgressivi?


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> OT: ma nessuno che va a farsi una scampagnata oggi o è troppo canonico andarci e siete tutti dei trasgressivi?


OT: io nel pomeriggio lavorerò


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mai preso l'aereo in vita mia. Sono terrorizzata solo all'idea. Mi terrorizza l'idea di non avere il contatto con il suolo: so che è una cretinata, ma mi fa stare più tranquilla, mi sento più padrona degli eventi.


io adoro "volare" , mi piace sopratutto il decollo . 
E' tutta una questione psicologica


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> OT: ma nessuno che va a farsi una scampagnata oggi o è troppo canonico andarci e siete tutti dei trasgressivi?


macchè trasgressiva , non ho organizzato nulla e sono ancora buttata sul letto


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> OT: io nel pomeriggio lavorerò



Dove vai di bello?


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io adoro "volare" , mi piace sopratutto il decollo .
> E' tutta una questione psicologica


 adoro mi sembra troppo...dicamo che sto cominciando ad essere tranquillo....se vieni a milano ti invito a fare bunging jumping


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> OT: ma nessuno che va a farsi una scampagnata oggi o è troppo canonico andarci e siete tutti dei trasgressivi?


Sono anarchica attualmente.



OT: Sto lavorando.


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io adoro "volare" , mi piace sopratutto il decollo .
> *E' tutta una questione psicologica*


 
Lo so, sono una che vuol controllare sempre tutto.


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io adoro "volare" , mi piace sopratutto il decollo .
> E' tutta una questione psicologica


...e allora gustati questo bel decollo dal cockpit... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBSxvarVn9Y&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io adoro "volare" , mi piace sopratutto il decollo .
> E' tutta una questione psicologica


Anche a me... ma non posso fare a meno delle mie lenti e occhiali.

L'ultima volta che sono stata in Sardegna ho fatto un giro con un biposto... i genitori della compagna di mio fratello ne hanno uno... che figata!


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> adoro mi sembra troppo...dicamo che sto cominciando ad essere tranquillo....se vieni a milano ti invito a fare bunging jumping


e se volete farlo dall'elicottero, fatemi un fischio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e allora gustati questo bel decollo dal cockpit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il mio sogno...


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> adoro mi sembra troppo...dicamo che sto cominciando ad essere tranquillo....se vieni a milano ti invito a fare bunging jumping


mi piace l'accelerazione . Bunging jumping ?? soffro di vertigini Ale


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> e se volete farlo dall'elicottero, fatemi un fischio


minchia


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> mi piace l'accelerazione . Bunging jumping ?? soffro di vertigini Ale




















quindi adori volare ma non guardi dal finestrino?


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me... ma non posso fare a meno delle mie lenti e occhiali.
> 
> L'ultima volta che sono stata in Sardegna ho fatto un giro con un biposto... i genitori della compagna di mio fratello ne hanno uno... che figata!


l'ha preso un mio ex collega , ma con lui non mi fiderei


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi adori volare ma non guardi dal finestrino?


Credo sia diverso... anche io soffro di vertigini eppure guardare dal finestrino dell'aereo non mi da fastidio... salgo su una scala e son morta


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi adori volare ma non guardi dal finestrino?


sì sì che guardo . Mi danno le vertigini scale , palazzi alti , strapiombi ...ma non l'aereo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non so quale sia la differenza , ma tant'è !


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sì sì che guardo . Mi danno le vertigini scale , palazzi alti , strapiombi ...ma non l'aereo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vabbè posso invitarti a casa. sto al primo piano...


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo sia diverso... anche io soffro di vertigini eppure guardare dal finestrino dell'aereo non mi da fastidio... salgo su una scala e son morta


ah ecco , non sono l'unica ! 
Sai come ho vinto un pò questa paura ? Terapia d'urto : Sagrada Familia .


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> e se volete farlo dall'elicottero, fatemi un fischio


fiiiiiii


----------



## Verena67 (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> per un aviatore la più bella morte è nel cielo



è mancato così il fratello elicotterista di una nostra conoscente...una vita per il volo tra le montagne.


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vabbè posso invitarti a casa. sto al primo piano...


perchè ti ho visualizzato che mi spingevi di sotto ?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ah ecco , non sono l'unica !
> Sai come ho vinto un pò questa paura ? Terapia d'urto : Sagrada Familia .













Per i monumenti mi sforzo... ho una foto in canada sulla cn tower... sto gattonando sul pavimento trasparente a 522 m da terra!


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> perchè ti ho visualizzato che mi spingevi di sotto ?


 perchè sei malfidente?


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per i monumenti mi sforzo... ho una foto in canada sulla cn tower... sto gattonando sul pavimento trasparente a 522 m da terra!




















sto male.....


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per i monumenti mi sforzo... ho una foto in canada sulla cn tower... sto gattonando sul pavimento trasparente a 522 m da terra!


io volevo morire


----------



## Old sperella (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perchè sei malfidente?


io ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io adoro "volare" , mi piace sopratutto il decollo .
> E' tutta una questione psicologica


io ador*avo* volare. dopo l'ultimo volo, durante il quale ho avuto veramente paura, mi sono chiesta se avrei più avuto il coraggio di mettere piede su un aereo.
ora che si avvicinano le vacanze estive ancora me lo chiedo, e infatti non ho ancora prenotato nulla


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ador*avo* volare. dopo l'ultimo volo, durante il quale ho avuto veramente paura, mi sono chiesta se avrei più avuto il coraggio di mettere piede su un aereo.
> ora che si avvicinano le vacanze estive ancora me lo chiedo, e infatti non ho ancora prenotato nulla


ma si! fatti quelle diciotto ore in nave sul ponte...


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io ?


no..io...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ador*avo* volare. dopo l'ultimo volo, durante il quale ho avuto veramente paura, mi sono chiesta se avrei più avuto il coraggio di mettere piede su un aereo.
> ora che si avvicinano le vacanze estive ancora me lo chiedo, e infatti non ho ancora prenotato nulla


Si ma se pensi alle 12 ore di Tirrenia, forse, forse rivaluti una morte breve in aereo


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma se pensi alle 12 ore di Tirrenia, forse, forse rivaluti una morte breve in aereo


 eccallà...traducendo quello che ho scritto...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sto male.....



Ma solo perche non ti ho detto che ho gattonato anche sulla terrazza


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è mancato così il fratello elicotterista di una nostra conoscente...una vita per il volo tra le montagne.


se è il pilota che faceva heliski in zona Sestriere anni or sono era un mio carissimo amico


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ador*avo* volare. dopo l'ultimo volo, durante il quale ho avuto veramente paura, mi sono chiesta se avrei più avuto il coraggio di mettere piede su un aereo.
> ora che si avvicinano le vacanze estive ancora me lo chiedo, e infatti non ho ancora prenotato nulla


AdM è anche la tua una questione psicologica, perchè sicuramente durante la tua vita hai percorso strade ove sono avvenuti incidenti mortali...ma non credo che tu abbia tralasciato anche i mezzi terrestri...


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma solo perche non ti ho detto che ho gattonato anche sulla terrazza




























visto che hai vissuto a firenze (se non ricordo male) sul campanile di giotto oppure i 6000 scalini per arrivare sulla cupola del duomo li hai fatti?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> visto che hai vissuto a firenze (se non ricordo male) sul campanile di giotto oppure i 6000 scalini per arrivare sulla cupola del duomo li hai fatti?


No.

Ma solo per scaramanzia... si dice che gli studenti di architettura che salgano sulla cupola o sul campanile poi non prendano la laurea... a dire il vero la laurea in archiettura non l'ho ancora presa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> AdM è anche la tua una questione psicologica, perchè sicuramente durante la tua vita hai percorso strade ove sono avvenuti incidenti mortali...ma non credo che tu abbia tralasciato anche i mezzi terrestri...


vero, ma vedere il mare avvicinarsi così bruscamente e inaspettatamente, dopo un volo che stava già durando più del doppio rispetto al previsto, con gli aeroporti che ci chiudevano attorno mi è successo solo in aereo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




voli un po' agitati ne avevo fatto altri. così, mai. scene di panico non ne avevo mai visto, il giorno, parecchie.


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Ma solo per scaramanzia... si dice che gli studenti di architettura che salgano sulla cupola o sul campanile poi non prendano la laurea... a dire il vero la laurea in archiettura non l'ho ancora presa




























comunque sul campanile ci sono andato...fare quei 6000000 di scalini in fila e in quei trenta centimetri di spazio mi sono rifiutato...in quel tempo in verità vi dico che soffrivo ancora di attacchi di panico e quindi manco sotto tortura li avrei fatti...la prox volta che mi capita ci vado


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> comunque sul campanile ci sono andato...fare quei 6000000 di scalini in fila e in quei trenta centimetri di spazio mi sono rifiutato...in quel tempo in verità vi dico che soffrivo ancora di attacchi di panico e quindi manco sotto tortura li avrei fatti...la prox volta che mi capita ci vado


La cupola pare sia peggio... verso la fine si prosegue un po' chinati ed e' sconsigliato a chi soffre di claustrofobia.

In compenso mi son fatta il corridoio vasariano


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La cupola pare sia peggio... verso la fine si prosegue un po' chinati ed e' sconsigliato a chi soffre di claustrofobia.
> 
> In compenso mi son fatta il corridoio vasariano


 il corridoio vasariano quando sono andato io non era aperto, non ricordo se per restauro o altri motivi......io non soffro di vertigini e quindi posso stare benissimo sulla cupola. è arrivarci che mi metteva ansia per paura di un attacco....sai che ridere...


----------



## Old Airforever (2 Giugno 2009)

*FONTE: ANSA*

I dieci italiani che erano a bordoQuesto l'elenco ufficioso dei dieci italiani che erano a bordo dell'Airbus dell'Air France scomparso ieri mentre sorvolava l'oceano Atlantico: 

1) Rino Zandonai, direttore dell'associazione Trentini nel Mondo Onlus; 
2) Giambattista Lenzi, consigliere regionale trentino dell'Unione per il trentino (Upt); 
3) Gianni Zortea, sindaco di Canal San Bovo (Trento); 
4) Alexander Paulitsch, consulente aziendale, di San Candido (Bolzano); 
5) Georg Lercher, imprenditore del settore del legno, di San Candido (Bolzano); 
6) Georg Martiner, di origine brasiliana, di Ortisei (Bolzano); 
7) Angela Cristina de Oliveira Silva, responsabile del Centro Internazionale di Orientamento e Difesa della Donna Straniera onlus 
8) Enzo Canaletti, marito di Angela Cristina de Oliveira Silva, militare dell'esercito in pensione 
9) Agostino Cordioli, imprenditore edile di Villafranca di Verona (Verona) 
10)Claudia Degli Esposti, responsabile del marketing territoriale dell'Ervet, la spa per la valorizzazione economica del territorio che fa capo alla Regione Emilia-Romagna.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> il corridoio vasariano quando sono andato io non era aperto, non ricordo se per restauro o altri motivi......io non soffro di vertigini e quindi posso stare benissimo sulla cupola. è arrivarci che mi metteva ansia per paura di un attacco....sai che ridere...


La visita al corridoio vasariano va prenotata... solo gruppi di 10 persone max e sempre con la guida per quel che ricordo... ma un periodo era chiuso per restauro.

La prof di storia dell'architettura ci racconto anche di come Firenze venne liberata dai tedeschi grazie al corridoio vasariano


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La visita al corridoio vasariano va prenotata... solo gruppi di 10 persone max e sempre con la guida per quel che ricordo... ma un periodo era chiuso per restauro.
> 
> La prof di storia dell'architettura ci racconto anche di come Firenze venne liberata dai tedeschi grazie al corridoio vasariano


 io se non ricordo male sono andato per il primo anniversario di matrimonio...credo nel 2002 (manco ricordo l'anno del mio matrimonio:frisata

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ....devo tornare a firenze...ho lasciato in sospeso un po' di cose...palazzo pitti ad esempio non l'ho visitato tutto... e stavolta andrei sulla cupola...firenze mi ha stregato...sembravo in trance...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (2 Giugno 2009)

Da Tiscali: Un cargo francese avrebbe avvistato i resti dell'airbus a largo delle coste del Senegal.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

e intanto a chi di voi era sfiorata l'idea dell'attentato....pare che non sia improbabile....

aiuto.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

già.....! E non sarebbe la prima volta che non viene rivendicato, stamane citavano Lockerbee...!


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Giugno 2009)

Da precisare che era in volo da 4 ore circa: era già in quota. L'autopilota era inserito. Mettiamo caso che l'equipaggio di condotta abbia avuto un malore...i due (o più) piloti siano stati tutti (strano) male. O mettiamo che un'improvvisa depresurizzazione abbia fatto svenire tutto l'equipaggio di condotta. L'aeromobile, comunque sia, essendo pilotato automaticamente dall'autopilota avrebbe proseguito il volo fino a che il carburante non fosse terminato, quindi per molte ore ancora. Certo, un finestrino rotto (e quindi la depresurizzazione) non ti lasciano l'aereo livellato.
Air


----------



## Grande82 (3 Giugno 2009)

air, secondo te cosa può essere successo?
si parlava di un fulmine.
oppure può esserci stata un'avaria dei due motori contemporanea e nessun avviso radio?


----------



## Old Airforever (3 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> air, secondo te cosa può essere successo?
> si parlava di un fulmine.
> oppure può esserci stata un'avaria dei due motori contemporanea e nessun avviso radio?


L'equipaggio di ogni singolo aereo è addestrato ad ogni evenienza. Anche se la probabilità che abortiscano tutti i motori (nel caso dell'Airbus A330-200 sono due) è più che minima, bisogna sempre considerarla. Quando sei in pieno mare-oceano, plani come fa un aliante: da 35.000 piedi riesci a percorrere diversi chilometri ma non tanti. Ma la costa (terra ferma) è lontana e quindi ti prepari per l'ammaraggio che solo l'abilità dell'equipaggio di condotta aggiunta a tanto sedere (ma tanto, eh) può renderlo il più soft possibile.
Comunque sia, il segnale d'emergenza vocale (a voce) e concreto (tramite una frequenza d'emergenza) lo riesci a dare. Per essersi disintegrato vuol dire che non c'è stato ammaraggio: o è esploso in volo o ha impattato con l'acqua ad una velocità impressionante.
In caso di pirateria, se ne hai il tempo (dipende che condizioni ci sono in cabina di pilotaggio...perchè se pensi di far fesso un dirottatore inserendo il codice di pirateria sul transponder in modo che poi i controllori di volo vengano avvertiti di ciò che sta accadendo...ma se il dirottatore conosce questo codice...capisci, vero?) puoi fare qualcosina.


----------



## Nobody (5 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> L'equipaggio di ogni singolo aereo è addestrato ad ogni evenienza. Anche se la probabilità che abortiscano tutti i motori (nel caso dell'Airbus A330-200 sono due) è più che minima, bisogna sempre considerarla. Quando sei in pieno mare-oceano, plani come fa un aliante: da 35.000 piedi riesci a percorrere diversi chilometri ma non tanti. Ma la costa (terra ferma) è lontana e quindi ti prepari per l'ammaraggio che solo l'abilità dell'equipaggio di condotta aggiunta a tanto sedere (ma tanto, eh) può renderlo il più soft possibile.
> Comunque sia, il segnale d'emergenza vocale (a voce) e concreto (tramite una frequenza d'emergenza) lo riesci a dare. Per essersi disintegrato vuol dire che non c'è stato ammaraggio: o è esploso in volo o ha impattato con l'acqua ad una velocità impressionante.
> In caso di pirateria, se ne hai il tempo (dipende che condizioni ci sono in cabina di pilotaggio...perchè se pensi di far fesso un dirottatore inserendo il codice di pirateria sul transponder in modo che poi i controllori di volo vengano avvertiti di ciò che sta accadendo...ma se il dirottatore conosce questo codice...capisci, vero?) puoi fare qualcosina.


 Missile alla Ustica? Che ne pensi?


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

io avevo sentito che prima che sparisse erano state ricevute segnalazioni di diversi guasti


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

MILANO - Si apre un nuovo capitolo nel giallo dell'Airbus precipitato nell'Atlantico con 228 persone a bordo. Il volo AF 447 dell'Air France Rio de Janeiro-Parigi è scomparso dai radar la notte tra domenica e lunedì. Un responsabile dell'Aviazione brasiliana, il generale Ramon Borges Cardoso, ha detto che i resti trovati nell'oceano non appartengono all'aereo e che probabilmente di pezzi di una nave. Da fonti della Marina una conferma: i rottami non sono stati identificati, niente fa presumere che appartengano al volo A330.

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...na_8b51b02e-519f-11de-b581-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Missile alla Ustica? Che ne pensi?


Non escludo nulla: di certo è un incivolo al quanto sospetto


----------



## Nobody (8 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non escludo nulla: di certo è un incivolo al quanto sospetto


 Infatti. Com'è possibile che i piloti non abbiano avuto qualche secondo di tempo a disposizione per comunicare eventuali avarie gravi? Fa pensare ad un immediata rottura della struttura. Per quello mi veniva in mente missile o bomba...


----------



## oscuro (8 Giugno 2009)

*Molti*

Ne missili...ne bomba....depressurizazione improvvisa causa cedimento strutturale della cabina di pilotaggio....!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti. Com'è possibile che i piloti non abbiano avuto qualche secondo di tempo a disposizione per comunicare eventuali avarie gravi? Fa pensare ad un immediata rottura della struttura. Per quello mi veniva in mente missile o bomba...


Bentrovato MM 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Chi avrebbe avuto interesse? forse la soluzione offerta da oscuro apare più plausibile. e stai sicuro che né le compagnie aeree nè quelle di produzione aeronautica te lo direbbero mai ....


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne missili...ne bomba....depressurizazione improvvisa causa cedimento strutturale della cabina di pilotaggio....!


Fosse anche, ma cos'ha fatto cedere la struttura della parte anteriore dell'aeromobile?
Maltempo di quelli tosti? Ok, ma i radar meteo che ci stanno a fare? Radar meteo 'out of order'?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Bentrovato MM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non essere ingenuo... a noi non verrebbe sicuramente comunicato


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non essere ingenuo... a noi non verrebbe sicuramente comunicato


Un complotto della solita Spectre?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Un complotto della solita Spectre?


L'odore di merda e' inconfondibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un airbus con a bordo 230 persone sparisce misteriosamente... solo gli alieni o i servizi segreti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'odore di merda e' inconfondibile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non è sparito. stanno recuperando i corpi da ieri


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non è sparito. stanno recuperando i corpi da ieri



Lo so... ma intendevo dai radar.

Son sicura che presto daranno una spiegazione, ma ci credero' poco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so... ma intendevo dai radar.
> 
> Son sicura che presto daranno una spiegazione, ma ci credero' poco


ah, sorry non avevo capito.

allora c'è sempre l'opzione aurora boleare

(chi ha letto i langolieri di s.king - o visto il film - capirà).


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Bentrovato MM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie R&R! 
Nessuno probabilmente... quasi sempre si tratta di errori, che però si nascondono accuratamente. Vedi Ustica.
Le compagnie aeree tendono sempre ad incolpare il pilota...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie R&R!
> Nessuno probabilmente... quasi sempre si tratta di errori, che però si nascondono accuratamente. Vedi Ustica.
> Le compagnie aeree tendono sempre ad incolpare il pilota...


Bentrovato  sardo maledetto ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io godo quando leggo le gesta dei nostri piloti della Ra  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e dell'Ami (ma anche della Lutwaffe, della raf, del Sol levante, meno degli yankee)  e piscio sulle compagnie aeree vecchie e nuove che hanno spesso scrificato la sicurezza di piloti e passeggeri per il profitto ....
Cerca di starci di più qua se no .... con chi mi stimolo (cameratescamente tra maschi, s'intende 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )?


----------



## oscuro (10 Giugno 2009)

*M.m*

Intanto ciao....!Ustica è un'altra storia e bene o male abbiam capito tutti il perchè e tanto altro.....!Di solito le compagnie tendono ad avvalorare l'ipotesi bomba o terrorismo perchè l'indenizzo da pagare per i parenti dei defunti è decisamente inferiore nell'importo e anche come danno d'immagine!!Dar la colpa ai piloti....mica semplice......cmq secondo me se ne verrà a capo magari non in tempi brevi...!!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Bentrovato sardo maledetto !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo! Gli yankees bastardi per affrontare i vecchi 109 della Luftwaffe (oltretutto pilotati da novellini perchè i bravi ci avevano lasciato tutti la buccia) avevano i P51... così diventavo una asso pure io! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Conosci la storia di Hans Rudel?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo! Gli yankees bastardi per affrontare i vecchi 109 della Luftwaffe (oltretutto pilotati da novellini perchè i bravi ci avevano lasciato tutti la buccia) avevano i P51... così diventavo una asso pure io!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Modestamente lessi anche Il pilota di ferro.
Signore lo nacqui ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo! Gli yankees bastardi per affrontare i vecchi 109 della Luftwaffe (oltretutto pilotati da novellini perchè i bravi ci avevano lasciato tutti la buccia) avevano i P51... così diventavo una asso pure io!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo sai che i fottuti sudafricani e i maledetti neozelandesi sparavano sui nostri che si lanciavano col paracadute?

E poi erano spesso strafatti: hai letto l'Asso della bottiglia di Pappy Boyngton?


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Modestamente lessi anche *Il pilota di ferro*.
> Signore lo nacqui ....


 Grande libro! ... circa 500 carri armati rossi eliminati da solo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se lo avessero catturato, altro che gulag


----------



## Nobody (10 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lo sai che i fottuti sudafricani e i maledetti neozelandesi sparavano sui nostri che si lanciavano col paracadute?
> 
> E poi erano spesso strafatti: hai letto l'Asso della bottiglia di Pappy Boyngton?


 Gli anglosassoni erano bastardi nel midollo... i crucchi, nonostante l'immagine che per anni si è data del soldato tedesco, erano molto più corretti.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Grande libro! ... circa 500 carri armati rossi eliminati da solo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e vogliamo parlare di Hanna Reisch e Gritter Von greim che atterrarono su meno di cento metri di strada urbana per dire addio a lui mentre Berlino ardeva?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (10 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Grande libro! ... circa 500 carri armati rossi eliminati da solo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




per te: l'unico con la croce di cavaliere con fronde di quercia dorate, spade e brillanti

voilà
http://www.pilotenbunker.de/Stuka/Rudel/rudel.htm


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie R&R!
> Nessuno probabilmente... quasi sempre si tratta di errori, che però si nascondono accuratamente. Vedi Ustica.
> *Le compagnie aeree tendono sempre ad incolpare il pilota*...


 
...specialmente se il pilota è morto, così non potrà dire la sua...


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...*specialmente se il pilota è morto*, così non potrà dire la sua...


 Lo so, cosa che avviene praticamente sempre. Me ne parlava un mio amico, copilota su Meridiana...


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, cosa che avviene praticamente sempre. Me ne parlava un mio amico, copilota su Meridiana...


ma questo riguarda ogni sorta di situazione :
negli autobus, treni, pullman....non è mai il mezzo ma chi guida..per arrivare alle fabbriche dove è l'incuria degli operai la colpa


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> e vogliamo parlare di *Hanna Reisch* e Gritter Von greim che atterrarono su meno di cento metri di strada urbana per dire addio a lui mentre Berlino ardeva?


 Soprattutto la prima era un grandissimo pilota... comunque la vita di Rudel fa pensare... quando non è arrivata la tua ora, puoi fare le cose più folli e cavartela.


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma questo riguarda ogni sorta di situazione :
> negli autobus, treni, pullman....non è mai il mezzo ma chi guida..per arrivare alle fabbriche dove è l'incuria degli operai la colpa


E' vero... quel famoso orribile incidente filamto dalle videocamere fisse dell'autostrada, il tir che sbanda e invade l'altra corsia distruggendo ogni cosa... è stato dimostrato che fu un guasto meccanico, ma subito diedero la colpa all'autista romeno.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero... quel famoso orribile incidente filamto dalle videocamere fisse dell'autostrada, il tir che sbanda e invade l'altra corsia distruggendo ogni cosa... è stato dimostrato che fu un guasto meccanico, ma subito diedero la colpa all'autista romeno.


ho visto la puntata di anno zero su questo.
fra l'altro ho appreso una cosa che mi ha scioccato tantissimo;  molti camionisti per riuscire a lavorare tante ore di seguito arrivano a drogarsi assumendo cocaina ....non sapevo si arrivasse a questo


----------



## Lettrice (11 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho visto la puntata di anno zero su questo.
> fra l'altro ho appreso una cosa che mi ha scioccato tantissimo;  molti camionisti per riuscire a lavorare tante ore di seguito arrivano a drogarsi assumendo cocaina ....non sapevo si arrivasse a questo


Sfortunatamente sono a conoscenza della cosa... rimasi scioccata quando mi dissero che alcuni camionisti si fanno tutta una tirata dalla Turchia fino all'Olanda


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2009)

Tanto le ditte pagano le multe ed il recupero dei punti patente alle scuole guida. Chi non accetta è fuori! Ed i controlli di revisione obbligatori sui mezzi, in Italia o non si fanno o sono una barzelletta.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Giugno 2009)

Io un giorno vidi in autostrada, in una piazzuola, un camionista che si faceva una pera...


----------

